# Tubal Ligation for SSBBW'S?!



## ksandru (Sep 11, 2008)

OK, I am not certain if this has been addressed before, but here goes: I am in my 8th month of pregnancy & am scheduled for a repeat C-Section. A couple of weeks ago, one of the OB-GYN's at my doctor's office (my OB-GYN was unavailable at the time) wanted to discuss birth control methods with me after the birth of our son. I had originally wanted to have a Tubal Ligation (otherwise known as getting the Tubes tied), and said that was my choice. Unfortunately, the hospital I will be delivering at (even though it's one of the best for high-risk pregnancies) cannot do the procedure because they are a Catholic hospital. Moreover, this doctor said I was too large to have the procedure done  and wanted to know if I would be willing to explore other methods of birth control.  To all you moms out there; have you ever heard of anything like this??? Should I continue to fight for what I really want? I definitely do not want to have any more children! Please advise. Thanks, Kathy


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 11, 2008)

Hold on now, just a minute. You're having a scheduled cesarean and they're saying you're too big for a tubal ligation? HUHHH??? They're already in, doing a surgical procedure and doing a tubal after a cesarean adds like ten minutes to the procedure. As for the Catholic hospital thing, okay, that makes sense. But saying you're too big for a tubal when they're already doing a cesarean is crazy.

Oh and we do tubals on ssbbw's all the time. They may not be able to do the nice tiny little umbilical incision but I can't think of any reason why you couldn't have a tubal -- as long as you're already deemed a successful candidate for surgery.

Keep in mind, too, that many docs want that tubal consent signed 30 days before your due date. If this is something you want, definitely get on it ASAP.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 11, 2008)

Well id say to try to go to a different hospital that is not catholic if you can...and i think this was posted somewhere, but this might be an alternative for you if doctors wont do a tubal...
http://www.essure.com/


----------



## Isa (Sep 11, 2008)

While I haven't heard of one being too large for a tubal ligation, I have heard of Catholic hospitals refusing to do them. It has to do with their issues with birth control. Try checking to see if your ob/gyn has privileges at another facility.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweetie, your Dr. doesn't know what she is talking about! I weighed close to 500 pounds when I delivered my beautiful HEALTHY 9.1 pound son via c-section. My Dr. then immediately burned my tubes (she said this was more effective than tying them). I get so tired of these Drs. thinking that we (SSBBWs) are aliens who can not be treated like "normal" sized women! Can you get a 2nd opinion? And are you sure this isn't just because it is a Catholic hospital? More than anything...where are this Dr.'s bedside manners??? Good luck hun and keep us posted!

*Hugs*


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 15, 2008)

That is weird, I kept having to tell the doctors that i DIDN'T want a tubal! I was wavering on it most of the pregnancy but by the end, they all said it was so easy since they were in there to do the tubal.. Thankfully I decided against it because my husband and I are insanely considering another baby in a year or so... (I say insainly becuase my whole teen/adult life i always only wanted 2 kids)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 18, 2008)

It's a moot point anyway if you are having it done in the Catholic place, where they won't do the procedure. (good grief at that though!). That clearly is the stance there, and you won't win out over Catholic doctrine. 

However, if you are still going to have the baby there, then why doesn't your partner have a vasectomy? It's a much smaller, easier procedure than female sterilisation, and can be done with local anaesthetic as a day case.


----------



## ksandru (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, All!

Thanks for your kind words & suggestions. As I mentioned earlier, my OB-GYN does think I am too large (342 lbs.) to have my tubes tied. I can't do it at the hospital because they are a Catholic hospital. The only reason I am having my C-Section there is they are (supposedly) one of the best hospitals for high risk pregnancies and deliveries.

I looked into Essure, and while it looks very promising, my OB-GYN office will not do the procedure. They think more clinical trials are necessary, and there needs to be more evidence that at least 500 or more women have had the procedure done successfully, and over a number of years. Right now, Nick and I are discussing his having a vasectomy. Looks like he may go that way.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 27, 2008)

Ksandru, I'm sorry it's not working out for you to have a tubal. It just seems so silly, if they're already in there, not to do it. And while I don't think 340 is too big to do a tubal safely, if your doctor doesn't feel comfortable, than you obviously don't want him or her to do it. I'd never recommend to you that you switch doctors if you're comfortable with yours, but wow. The information you're receiving is just so different than the way the doctors I work with practice. But hey, medicine is not just science, but art, and everyone has different opinions.

As for vasectomies, nothing wrong with those. It's an uncomplicated office procedure and unlike a tubal, if you got pregnant after a vasectomy (it happens -- rarely, but it happens) it wouldn't be a life threatening complication. I've known lots of men who have had vasectomies and have no regrets. Also, if you guys ever changed your minds and wanted babies in the future, re-attaching his plumbing is a lot easier and safer than yours (though not guaranteed, obviously -- you should always consider surgical sterilization a permanent thing).


----------

